# My fur family. Pic heavy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful furkids. I've had a few Cockers throughout the years, loved them. Both of mine were very gentle and loving. 

Sage will be joining a fun family.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We have been incredibly lucky with our Cocker's....Maggie was my DH's dog...she loved him best and I like to say tolerated the rest of us...but she really did love us too...she was good with kids and although was a bit lazy would go for a hike happily. Emma is more energetic and sweet as the day is long, she is a bit leery of strangers but never growls and would not hurt a flea. My kitties are all really affectionate, although it takes Grace a while to warm up to strangers where Maddy thinks everyone is here to see her. Claire is a special case, we think she has autism, and I don't say this lightly. She loves everyone but has such interesting habits and quirks...we rescued her from the humane society at 8-9 months of age, she lived in a cage from birth, being born there and we think perhaps this has affected her. But we love her and she is happy with Adam. 

I think I'm lucky to be getting a puppy...I know it will be a lot of work, but the pay off is worth the sleepless nights and constant training. My hope is by a year we can start to sit back and enjoy our efforts, and I know training never ends, but with the right foundation the rewards are great.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh I love cats so much. Yours are gorgeous! Wow I just want to put their pretty fur i bet they are soft!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok,yr dogs are cute but I could steal yr cats!.They are stunning!.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> oh I love cats so much. Yours are gorgeous! Wow I just want to put their pretty fur i bet they are soft!


 Maddy is really really soft, Grace is really all fur and quite soft as well. Claire has wild fur, it's soft but a weird texture...and she sheds more than the other two....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

HovawartMom said:


> Ok,yr dogs are cute but I could steal yr cats!.They are stunning!.



Thanks... They are all shelter kitties too. I have never, nor will I ever get a kitty from anywhere else, so many cats in shelters


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is how our three cats are too. The first two came from shelters and the third was a stray found at a truck stop in Italy in the middle of no where! LOL. Cats need homes!


----------

